# Accidentally ended delivery early



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Got a DD double order last night. Both orders from same restaurant, decent amount.

For some reason, after dropping off the first, I accidentally marked the second delivered. And realized I didn't have the address for it.

Pulled over and tried contacting DD. After calling and getting nowhere (except a hold time), I figured out how to use chat. Took a good few minutes to get a CSR and explain the problem. He told me to call the customer. Not sure how I'd do that, since the order was marked completed?

At that point, I figured the customer could see it marked delivered, and might be wondering what happened. Then I looked at the bag, and the address was on the receipt 🤦‍♂️. Don't think I've noticed that before. Drove to the customer, dropped off the food, and they didn't seem to notice it had been marked delivered 10-15 minutes earlier.

I realized afterwards, it was probably a merchant request delivery. Which would explain the address on the bag, and why the customer didn't notice the delay.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Got a DD double order last night. Both orders from same restaurant, decent amount.
> 
> For some reason, after dropping off the first, I accidentally marked the second delivered. And realized I didn't have the address for it.
> 
> ...


Question : How can you mark a load as delivered when you probably weren't even near the drop off?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Question : How can you mark a load as delivered when you probably weren't even near the drop off?


I can't remember exactly what happened. But I think it first notifies you that you're not at the drop off address, but lets you override it.


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> Question : How can you mark a load as delivered when you probably weren't even near the drop off?


I just started driving for Uber a week ago. I did the same thing and went through the same thing. Exactly the same. I panicked lol but it worked out and nobody complained and I’m still 5 star


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Muzzled101 said:


> I just started driving for Uber a week ago. I did the same thing and went through the same thing. Exactly the same. I panicked lol but it worked out and nobody complained and I’m still 5 star


I take your word for it UE was the first one I did when I started doing deliveries PT. Then I went to GH, and I was actually so pissed at UE that I had them delete my account.
All I was getting was $3 McD orders.
Then, I went to DD, and now I am back with GH. Occasional DD.
If GH would fix their timing on the orders, they would be king by me.


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> I take your word for it UE was the first one I did when I started doing deliveries PT. Then I went to GH, and I was actually so pissed at UE that I had them delete my account.
> All I was getting was $3 McD orders.
> Then, I went to DD, and now I am back with GH. Occasional DD.
> If GH would fix their timing on the orders, they would be king by me.


I do mostly Uber driver and refuse any delivery under five dollars


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Got a DD double order last night. Both orders from same restaurant, decent amount.
> 
> For some reason, after dropping off the first, I accidentally marked the second delivered. And realized I didn't have the address for it.
> 
> ...


On Doordash you can contact a customer via text at least for the last 2 deliveries, sometimes a third hangs in there too. I'm surpiised it let you mark delivered witout being at the address. I could see that happening with UE,


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> On Doordash you can contact a customer via text at least for the last 2 deliveries, sometimes a third hangs in there too. I'm surpiised it let you mark delivered witout being at the address. I could see that happening with UE,


Can you explain how please? When I go into my app, the only thing I can see from previous trips are the earnings amounts. No way to text or contact those customers.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

On the main screen has a mssg icon and the customer list is there.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Can you explain how please? When I go into my app, the only thing I can see from previous trips are the earnings amounts. No way to text or contact those customers.


I'm not Dashing now and I can still see it, On the upper left hand corner next to the blue bell you see a chat icon and it says "messages:",. click on it and it will show the last 2 or 3, I still have one showing from last night 7PM (must be a glitch) Otherwise do chat support and they can contact them or give you info you may need.


----------

